# Tap water in pubs - charges



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

Can pubs charge you for a glass of tap water?  I'm wondering if it comes under the Sale of Goods and Supply of Services.  Maybe the provision of a glass is a service?  Any ideas...?!


----------



## bobk (14 Sep 2007)

I'm sure they can if they want
up to you if you want to buy or not.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

It's the legal angle I'm going for here - I'm not being cheap!  Just wondering if they can or not.  I think there's something in UK law that says they can't charge but a restaurant can by saying it's a service.  Anyway...


----------



## Guest111 (14 Sep 2007)

LouisLaLoope said:


> Can pubs charge you for a glass of tap water? I'm wondering if it comes under the Sale of Goods and Supply of Services. Maybe the provision of a glass is a service? Any ideas...?!


 
Did this happen to you?!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

No no!!  Oh dear, I wish I'd never asked now...!!  Someone asked me to find out and I'm not sure why they want to know.  And I thought I'd ask you fine people on this 'ere website.  Ho hum...  :0)


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2007)

LouisLaLoope said:


> It's the legal angle I'm going for here - I'm not being cheap!  Just wondering if they can or not.  I think there's something in UK law that says they can't charge but a restaurant can by saying it's a service.  Anyway...


Don't think that there's any law in _Ireland _preventing people from charging for tapwater if they want.


----------



## Guest111 (14 Sep 2007)

I thought legally establishments had to provide tap water?
If the bars on Dawson Street will give you a pint of water for free it's a safe bet that they're prohibited from charging for it!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

Ok so, just thought Irish law often mirrors the UK.  Thanks everyone!  

Sparkling Ballygowan, anyone...?


----------



## Guest111 (14 Sep 2007)

LouisLaLoope said:


> Ok so, just thought Irish law often mirrors the UK. Thanks everyone!
> 
> Sparkling Ballygowan, anyone...?


 
One of my best friends doesn't "drink"...all he ever drinks is a pint of tap water. He/We have never been charged for or had a problem getting the water.


----------



## bobk (14 Sep 2007)

are you a pub owner looking to charge people for water?
or were you recently charged yourself?

If it's the former, it's not a nice thing to do
If the latter, let me know who's doing it so I can avoid it when I'm out.

I was once charged for ice in a G&T in Ron Blacks on Dawson St. Never been back since.


----------



## Guest111 (14 Sep 2007)

LouisLaLoope said:


> No no!! Oh dear, I wish I'd never asked now...!! Someone asked me to find out and I'm not sure why they want to know. And I thought I'd ask you fine people on this 'ere website. Ho hum... :0)


 
There's your answer earlier in the thread...I agree it leaves a bad taste in the mouth. I was charged for the piece of lime stuck in the top of a bottle of Corona once and would avoid that establishment now.


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Sep 2007)

I was told a few years ago that a high-profile pub in Cork city centre lost a big chunk of its lunch trade after a hamfisted attempt to charge for tapwater.


----------



## Morgause (14 Sep 2007)

I heard that restaurants have to provide tap water free of charge with your meal.  And if you are buying a meal in a pub the same rule might apply.

Mind you, I probably heard it in a pub so whether there is any truth in this is 50/50!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

bobk said:


> are you a pub owner looking to charge people for water?
> or were you recently charged yourself?


 
Neither!  A friend just asked me and I thought I'd check it out.  I'm guessing he was charged somewhere and thought it was a bit out of order.  Rightly so.  Sure we're always being fleeced!


----------



## webtax (14 Sep 2007)

its hard to see how they could charge when many of the people looking for it are designated drivers, and the drinks industry is encouraging people to 'enjoy drink responsibly'


----------



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

Sure something's only worth what someone's willing to pay.  And those companies don't care about drinking sensibly, do they?!  I always figured they're just paying lip service to it (I'm sure there's a pun in there somewhere).


----------



## amtc (14 Sep 2007)

presumably you could seek to impose a charge for rental of the glass, and the cost incurred in the bar person's time, together with the cost of the insurance (and rates) of you being on the premises, plus the depreciation on the seat. You could also try charging for the opportunity cost of you taking up room (and a glass) that someone else who may buy a bottle of Cristal could otherwise take up.


----------



## C2H5OH (14 Sep 2007)

[broken link removed]
Seanad Éireann - Volume 178 - 13 October, 2004
Intoxicating Liquor Bill 2004: Committee and Remaining Stages

Mr. Michael McDowell touched on the subject in a reply to a slightly different question:
"Senator Henry asked about serving water. It is not a legal requirement on any night-club to have tap water available at all. However, I would imagine the Judiciary would take a very poor view of any night-club preventing access to running water. As Senators know, in the past it was seen as a partner in the consumption of ecstasy and the denial of access to it was regarded as having a serious health implication. Quite apart from that matter, there is the economic issue. I do not expect publicans to supply tap water over the counter for nothing. Decent publicans to their credit frequently do. We cannot say that as a matter of right anybody is entitled to enter licensed premises and ask for tap water for nothing."


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> [broken link removed]Mr. Michael McDowell touched on the subject in a reply to a slightly different question:
> "Senator Henry asked about serving water.  ... As Senators know, in the past it was seen as a partner in the consumption of ecstasy and the denial of access to it was regarded as having a serious health implication. ... "


Great to see our (ex) elected representatives worrying about the health and well being of illegal drug users...


----------



## Guest127 (15 Sep 2007)

mrs cu usually switches to water, especially if we have had wine with our meal earlier. I sometimes ask for a pint of tap water when ordering in drinks. usually I 'tip' the barman €1 when he does it when paying for the drinks. was charged 20c in galway in march (for a glass) but that was understandable as the drink was supplied from a large bottle.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (17 Sep 2007)

I found out why I was asked about this in the first place.  Turns out it was at a junior cert disco - they were charging €2.50 for water and blocked the taps in the bathrooms.  Nice.


----------



## truthseeker (20 Sep 2007)

blocking the taps in the bathrooms used to be a fairly regular occurance in some of the seedier places I used frequent in my youth. I never did understand the point of it as switching off the water meant the toilets couldnt be flushed either and they would end up in a terrible state - in my inebriated youthful state I used to think that they were only shooting themselves in the foot cos theyd have to pay some unfortunate staff member to clean the toilets out. 

Now I understand!! It lets them charge a fortune for water!!!


----------



## Recam (20 Sep 2007)

I used to think that blocking the taps was because those on "E" have to drink alot of water and by doing this would cut down on the use of the drug.
Would this be the motivation in the case of a junior cert disco - I hope not.


----------

